# (Gamer)- Pc selber bauen...



## niki96 (11. November 2008)

HI,
also ich möchte mir einen neuen pc kaufen! (selber bauen)

ich sag schon mal am anfang das ich ziemlich unerfahren bin  (ich hab hilfe beim zusammenbauen  ) 

Ich brauch meinen pc hauptsächlich für verschiedene games, so "normale" programme wie zB office sollten aber auch ohne probleme laufen!

Komme ich, wenn ich den pc dafür benutzte , mit :  [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget
weiter??
oder bringt das nicht viel?

Wenn nein, könntet ihr mir vieleicht ein bisschen "hilfestellung" geben, damit ich die richtigen einzelteile mir besorge??

Mein Budget liegt bei 700€-800€ , eher 700 da ich noch ne tastaur brauch  !
(reicht nicht für nen richtigen top-pc, aber ich denke mal für einen vernünftigen müsste es reichen)  

2 GB RAM hab ich in meinem momentanen pc, die würd ich gerne in den neuen wieder einbauen! (dürfte ja kein problem sein denk ich) 
Das muss im budget also nich mit einberechnet werden!

Ich bräuchte dann auch internet seiten , wo man diese sachen kaufen kann! 
Es haben ja bestimmt viele von euch erfahrungen schon gemacht, vieleicht könntet ihr mir sagen welche seiten vertrauensvoll sind!

Ich freu mich über jeden beitrag !!
niki


----------



## Medina (11. November 2008)

Erste mal Willkommen im Forum

zum PC:

E8400/8500 + EKL Alpenföhn
Asus P5q Pro/E
4GB DDR2 Mushik Ram
500gb Samsung Spinpoint F1
4870 512/1GB Ram
Enermax Modu 82+ 425 Watt
Gehäuse nach wahl..gut und günstig  Rebel9

/ = je nachdem wie es zum Preis passt


----------



## Klaus01 (11. November 2008)

Mir fehlt bei der Aufstellung von Medina noch:
- DVD-Brenner (am besten SATA und kein IDE), ca. 20-40 EUR
- Gehäuselüfter (am besten einen leisen mit 12cm) falls keiner am Gehäuse dabei, ca. 10-15 EUR
- Betriebssystem; zum Zocken Windows: 60-200 EUR

und evtl. noch:
- Speicherkartenleser (Cardreader), ca. 20 EUR
- Schalldämpfung für die Festplatte: z.B. Blacknoise NB-Swing HDD-Entkoppelung, ca. 8-20 EUR
- Schalldämpfung für Gehäuselüfter: Noiseblocker Slics oder Case Spätzle, ca 1-2 EUR

Im Zweifel könnte man noch etwas Geld bei der ATI Graphikkarte 4870 einsparen und dafür bei einen 8400 Prozessor nur eine ATI mit 4850 Chip als Graphikkarte nehmen.

Tastatur und Maus wurden ja schon erwähnt.

Man kann das Zeug einzeln bestellen, dann kann man die Rubrik "Preisvergleich" (s.o.) nutzen und die Teile bestellen (wegen Versandkosten am besten bei einem), oder sich jemand heraussuchen, der die Ware vor Ort vorrätig hat (Ort abhängig), oder sich zusammenschrauben lassen (Ort abhängig).

Natürlich lassen sich nicht alle Fallstricke in wenigen Worten erklären. Daher ist es gut, wenn Du jemanden hast, der sich damit auskennt.

Viel Spass damit.

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## Klaus01 (11. November 2008)

Also hier mal ein konkreter Vorschlag von mir.  Die Preise sind ca. Preise.

150,- EUR   Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, tray
95,- EUR   Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L -- ich musste Geld einsparen und musste deshalb leider auf das Asus MB verzichten
170,- EUR  Gigabyte Radeon HD4850 Passiv  -- ich sage hier mal bewusst "Jehova"  und wähle die einzige passiv gekühlte HD4850
50,- EUR  A-DATA Vitesta G Series DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U -- oder jeder andere "gute" RAM Hersteller
50,- EUR  Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB
32,- EUR  Pioneer DVR-216DBK SATA
37,- EUR  Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
55,- EUR  Enermax PRO82+ 425W
22,- EUR  CPU Kühler ASUS Triton 75
2x 4,- EUR  CPU  + Gehäuse Lüfter: 2x Arctic Cooling AF12025 PWM
15,- EUR  Dämpfer für HD: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer
2,- EUR  Gumminippel für Gehäuse Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle -- oder bel. Gumminippel anderer Hersteller
88,- EUR  Microsoft: Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit, Systembuilder

Am Ende kommst Du bei Beschränkung auf 2 Händler auf ca. 770,- EUR, plus ca. 2x 10,- EUR Versand. Namen von Händlern nenne ich bewusst nicht, da ich keinen Überblick/Erfahrung habe.

MS Office ist nicht dabei, genauso wenig ein eingebauter CardReader, oder andere Software. Dafür hat das Budget nicht gereicht.

Mir ist es wichtig, dass der Rechner auch im Betrieb schön leise ist. Deshalb habe ich bewusst obige Komponenten ausgewählt.

Wenn Du Geld einsparen willst, dann musst Du andere Komponenten wählen oder etwas weglassen. Deinen vorhandenen Speicher, so Du keinen DDR2 Speicher und mit aktuellen Taktraten hast, würde ich weglassen.

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (12. November 2008)

oder auf ein amd-sys umschwenken, da kannst du dann noch mehr geld sparen und bist auch gut gerüstet!!
wobei sich hier die frage stellt: was für ein sys bevorzugst du denn?!? amd oder intel?!


----------



## Uziflator (12. November 2008)

Klaus01 schrieb:


> Also hier mal ein konkreter Vorschlag von mir.  Die Preise sind ca. Preise.
> 
> 150,- EUR   Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, tray
> 95,- EUR   Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L -- ich musste Geld einsparen und musste deshalb leider auf das Asus MB verzichten
> ...


Warum willste im dem, den ASUS Triton andrehen?


----------



## Klaus01 (12. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Warum willste im dem, den ASUS Triton andrehen?



Weil ich urspr. das Budgets überschritten hatte und ein Alpenföhn nochmal um >15 EUR das System verteuert hätte. Da bin ich dann auf etwas billigeres, aber bewährtes umgeschwenkt.

Außerdem sollte es ein Kühlsystem werden, in dem auch SpaWa/Chipset vom CPU-Lüfter mit Frischluft versorgt werden (sicherheitshalber). Deshalb kein seitliches Hitze wegblasen.

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## niki96 (12. November 2008)

erstmal danke für die ganzen vorschläge schon!

was is der wesentliche unterschied zwischen amd und intel??
ich habe im forum gelesen das amd für die zukunft besser wäre und intel jetzt teurer wegen dem $ wird !?!?!
stimmt das?
wenn es keine großen unterschiede gibt und amd zuverlässig ist, dann ist es mir eigentlich egal !


----------



## Uziflator (12. November 2008)

Klaus01 schrieb:


> Weil ich urspr. das Budgets überschritten hatte und ein Alpenföhn nochmal um >15 EUR das System verteuert hätte. Da bin ich dann auf etwas billigeres, aber bewährtes umgeschwenkt.
> 
> Außerdem sollte es ein Kühlsystem werden, in dem auch SpaWa/Chipset vom CPU-Lüfter mit Frischluft versorgt werden (sicherheitshalber). Deshalb kein seitliches Hitze wegblasen.
> 
> ...


Die Alternateive wäre Scythe KAtana 2 oder Scythe Kama Cross gewesen leiser und besser als der Triton


----------



## TMX (12. November 2008)

niki96 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die ganzen vorschläge schon!
> 
> was is der wesentliche unterschied zwischen amd und intel??
> ich habe im forum gelesen das amd für die zukunft besser wäre und intel jetzt teurer wegen dem $ wird !?!?!
> ...



Nunja, die Core 2 sind meist schon schneller, jedoch hat der Sockel 775 ausgedient, der eine neue Sockel 1366 (Highend Core i7) ist schon raus und der nächste neue wird folgen. Wenn du jetzt ein 775- Board kaufst kannst du die neune Nehalemprozessoren von Intel nicht benutzen. 
AMD mag etwas zukunftssicherer sein, da die kommenden Denebs teilweise auch auf AM2(+) laufen sollen. 
Und der Dollarkurs verteurt fast alle Hardwarearten, die meisten Unternehmen sitzen halt in den USA.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (12. November 2008)

die frage der zukunftssicherheit ist eh meistens innerhalb eines jahres passe....
aber bei amd ist es so das die neuen prozzis auf den am2+ sockeln laufen werden.....auf der pcgh-seite gibt es auch schon eine kompatibilitätsliste der asus boards...somit kannst du dir da ein sicheres board aussuchen...


----------



## Lubi7 (12. November 2008)

Werstehe nicht warum ihr die 500GB Version der Samsung festplatte empfiehlt. Die Samsung SpinPoint F1 640GB hat nur 2 Scheiben in Vergleich zu 3 der 500GB. Somit schneller, leiser, kühler. 
Das mehr an Geld mit Kauf des: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Kühlers wieder reinholen. ( Reicht völlig aus, wenn man keine Übertaktungs-exzesse betreibt)

32€ für DVD Brenner ??? ein Samsung SH-S223F SATA für 16€ tuts auch
und meine 5 tage alte PowerColor HD4850 Play! ist kaum hörbar in 3D, 2D geräuschlos und 30€ gespart 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365751.html

Nicht wie bei den Ersten HD48xx Karten, die hatten bzw haben noch probleme mit Lautstärke, somit mus softwaremäösig zu ruhe nachgeholfen werden. Splange man keinen Wohnzimmer PC für Filme schauen will, ist eine passive Karte überflüssig.


----------



## Klaus01 (12. November 2008)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Werstehe nicht warum ihr die 500GB Version der Samsung festplatte empfiehlt. Die Samsung SpinPoint F1 640GB hat nur 2 Scheiben in Vergleich zu 3 der 500GB. Somit schneller, leiser, kühler.



Ja, die habe ich urspr. auch auf dem Zettel gehabt. Aber leider war dafür das Budget zu knapp gewesen - der Aufpreis von 15,- EUR war zu viel und hätte meinen Vorschlag über 800,- EUR gebracht.



> Das mehr an Geld mit Kauf des: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Kühlers wieder reinholen. ( Reicht völlig aus, wenn man keine Übertaktungs-exzesse betreibt)



Wie schon gesagt: ich würde lieber einen CPU Kühler empfehlen, der auch etwas Luft auf den Chipsatz und SpaWa pustet - und nicht seitlich weg. Der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pustet die Hitze seitlich weg.



> 32€ für DVD Brenner ??? ein Samsung SH-S223F SATA für 16€ tuts auch



... ist aber IMHO lauter. 



> und meine 5 tage alte PowerColor HD4850 Play! ist kaum hörbar in 3D, 2D geräuschlos und 30€ gespart
> PowerColor Radeon HD 4850 Play!, 512MB GDDR3, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (R77CA-PE3A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Nicht wie bei den Ersten HD48xx Karten, die hatten bzw haben noch probleme mit Lautstärke, somit mus softwaremäösig zu ruhe nachgeholfen werden. Splange man keinen Wohnzimmer PC für Filme schauen will, ist eine passive Karte überflüssig.



...oder man nicht vielleicht gerade ein Horror-Spiele zockt, wo jedes Geräusch die Spannung nimmt... 

Dann kann man aber auch die HD Vibre-Fixer auch weglassen und noch einmal 15,- EUR sparen. - Die Frage ist halt, wo man mit seinem ersten Kompromiss anfängt, wo man schließlich aufhört?

Sicherlich kann man über alles diskutieren und mein Vorschlag ist auch nicht ganz "astrein". Mein größtes Problem war das geringe Budget.

Trotzdem ein paar gute Ideen dabei wie man Geld einsparen kann. Ich schreibe auch nur, was für einen Gedanken ich bei der Auswahl einer Komponente hatte. Ich rate keinesfalls von anderen Vorschlägen ab!

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## Lubi7 (12. November 2008)

@Klaus01

sicher hat Recht, beim PC-Bauch gibts zigtausende Möglichkeiten, wollte deine auch nicht schlecht machen, dein Vorschlag ist gut ohne Frage, was wie es ja ausieht "sillent" Fähigkeiten betrifft. Da kennst dich sicher gut aus, was ja deine Auswahl bezeugt.
Es kommt letzendlich drauf an was man braucht und was das Bugget zuläßt.

mfg


----------



## Bardolf (13. November 2008)

Hei niki96, 
mit Intel und AMD ist das so 'ne Sache. Die sind beide gut. Da dein Budget nicht so üppig ist, du aber trotzdem was vernünftiges haben willst, solltest du eher über AMD nachdenken. Die machen schon tolle Sachen und sind für 'nen Normalverbraucher erschwinglicher als Intel. Lies dir einfach mal die Tests bei PCGH durch und schaue z.B. auf   www.PreisSuchmaschine.de oder einfach ein bisschen rumGooglen.

Dat mutt ock syn!


----------



## niki96 (13. November 2008)

also empfehlt ihr mir einen amd prozessor....

AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core 4x 2,2 GHz
der is doch recht gut oder?


mir fällt gerad auf das ich im moment auch einen amd prozessor habe  , also zuverlässig ist meiner nur die leistung ist halt zuwenig


----------



## TMX (13. November 2008)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Werstehe nicht warum ihr die 500GB Version der Samsung festplatte empfiehlt. Die Samsung SpinPoint F1 640GB hat nur 2 Scheiben in Vergleich zu 3 der 500GB.


Die 500GB hat auch zwei Platter je 250GB, die 640 hat 2 je 320GB. Je höher die Datendichte pro Platter, desto schneller die Platte. Also ist eine Platte mit 320GB/Platter flotter.


----------



## Lubi7 (13. November 2008)

AMD ist im Vorteil, das mann sich günstigeres 4 Kern system aufbauen kann. Intel ist da deutlich teurerer. 
Wenns um 2 Kern System geht, ist Intel um Längen vorraus. Der E7300 von Intel kostet auch nur 110€, und problemlos auf 3 GHz und mehr zu bringen, was bei AMD CPUs sehr schlecht geht was übertakten angeht. 

wens AMD sein sollte ist vielleicht dieses board interesant                 Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4  für 87€
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4, 790X (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland      kann 2 GraKas aufnehmen
oder 
MSI KA790GX ab 84€
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365735.html    intergirerte Grafikkarte (schwache  )

weil
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ls_Liste_von_AM3-CPU-tauglichen_AM2-Platinen/


----------



## johnnyGT (13. November 2008)

niki96 schrieb:


> also empfehlt ihr mir einen amd prozessor....
> 
> AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core 4x 2,2 GHz
> der is doch recht gut oder?
> ...


was hast du denn zurzeit für komponenten drin???


----------



## TMX (13. November 2008)

> AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core 4x 2,2 GHz
> der is doch recht gut oder?



Gut ist relativ.  Es profitieren ja leider noch zu wenige Spiele von 4 Kernen. Je mehr du abseits des Spiels machst, desto mehr lohnt sich ein Quadcore (Videokonvertieren, Megatasking...)


----------



## niki96 (13. November 2008)

@tmx:
also ist ein quad-core nicht zwingend nötig, wenn man hauptsächlich spiele am rechner spielt!?!?

@johnnyGT: 
in meinem jetztigen pc?   
ich will ja einen ganz neu....
aber in meinem jetztigen hab ich AMD Athlon 2,17Ghz


----------



## johnnyGT (13. November 2008)

ja deinen jetzigen!


----------



## Lubi7 (14. November 2008)

Ein gleichgetakteter 4 Kern Intel wäre etwa um 20 % schneller als ein AMD.

Ein 2 Kern Intel (z.B. E8400) mit 3 GHz macht das Fehlen der 2 Kerne mit seiner Höheren Taktfrequenz wieder wett.

Da noch wenige Spiele von mehr als einen Kern Profitieren ist eine 4 Kern nicht zwingend notwendig. Die neusten und kommende Spiele profitieren mehr oder weniger schon von mehr als 2 Kernen. Meine aber das eine schnelle 2 Kern CPU für mindestens 1-2 Jahre ausreicht.
Die spielgeschwindigkeit wird eh zur Zeit von den Grafikkarten limitiert, die CPU (uber 2,5 GHz) sind schnell genug.
Persönlich würde das Geld Lieber bei der CPU sparen und eher eine HD4870 oder GTX260 holen und "nur" einen E7300 holen. Das ist mehr ausgeglichen als ein E8400 und eine HD4850.


----------



## TMX (14. November 2008)

niki96 schrieb:


> @tmx:
> also ist ein quad-core nicht zwingend nötig, wenn man hauptsächlich spiele am rechner spielt!?!?



So ist es. Auch ich empfehle einen flotten Dualcore, wenn du OCs ist Intel sehr weit vorn.


----------



## niki96 (14. November 2008)

lubi7, wenn du meinst das das "nur" für 1-2 jahre die aktuellen spiele vernünftig ist, nehm ich vieleicht doch lieber jetzt einmal ein paar euro mehr in die hand und kauf mir einen quad-core prozessor und eine gute grafikkarte, weil ich den pc dann schon für ca. 5 jahre behalten möchte....


----------



## Lubi7 (14. November 2008)

@niki96

naja die "1"-2 Jahre mus nicht sein das es so kommt. Die CPU Leistung ist sowieso groß genug. Eher wird man "1"-2 Jahren die Grafikarte tauschen müssen, je nach dem welche du dir jetzt holst. Nimmst du heute eine HD4850 mus man damit rechnen das sie in 2 Jahren zu langsam ist. Mit einer HD4870 mit 1GB Ram kann man bis 3 Jahre durchhalten.
Mein vor 2 jahren gekaufter E4300 1,8GHz@ 2,4ghz reicht immer noch aus. Meine gleichzeitig gekaufte ATI X1950GT kann heute nicht mehr mithalten, deshalb hab mir eine  HD4850 geholt.


----------



## niki96 (14. November 2008)

Wie siehts den dann hier mit aus:

Intel core2 duo E8400 2x 3,0 GHz
ATI Radeon HD 4850 512mb

reicht ein 500watt netzteil??


----------



## johnnyGT (14. November 2008)

locker solang es von ner marke wie be quiet, corsair, seasonic,enermax ist


----------



## rancer (14. November 2008)

Da würde auch ein Straight Power 450, ein Seasonic 430 oder ein Enermax 425 reichen. 
Also ich würde einfach an seiner Stelle eine normale 4850, einen E 8400, ein einigermaßen gutes Mainboard von Gigabyte, den Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro und das Sharkoon Rebel 9 nehmen.

Festplatte würde ich die günstigste in der Speicherklasse nehmen, die Geschwindigkeit z.B. bei der F1 Serie merkt man ja auch nur auf dem Papier.....


----------



## Lubi7 (14. November 2008)

Die Enermax Netzteile sind ja nicht um sonst zahlreich in den top 10 vertreten: 
Netzteile & USV Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Das ertse, 425W reicht völlig aus. Ich selber hab 5 Jahre altes "No-name" LC-Netzteil mit 420W aber trotzdem mit 20A auf der 12V Schiene. Dachte bevor ich die HD4850 holte das es wohl einem neuen weichen musste, aber nix da läuft auch so problemlos.

Wenn du dich für die HD4850 entscheidest, solltest du ein Mainboard mit 2 16x pci-x slots nehmen, damit du später zur not noch eine 2 hd4850 einbauen kannst die  dann sicher gebraucht billig zu haben sind. 
Deshalb vielleicht dieses MoBo :
ASUS P5Q Pro ASUS P5Q Pro, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB4Q0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder billiger
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Finde es schon heftig, wenn ein 1 Jahr altes spiel Crysis auf einer HD4850 bei high und 1280x1024 grade so um die 25 Frames läuft.


----------



## niki96 (14. November 2008)

Abit IP35-E
Intel P35, Socket-775, 1333MHz, ATX, 7.1 Sound, 1xPCIe, 3xPCI, 4xDDR2, SATA2, 8xUSB, GLAN 
(ABIT IP35-E, P35 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland)


passt da auch eine 2. drauf??


----------



## johnnyGT (14. November 2008)

das passt keine 2te drauf!!!


----------



## Lubi7 (14. November 2008)

genau und veralteter Chipsatz P35, selbst wenn eine 2 drauf passen würde, wäre die 2te Grafikkarte nur mit 4 Lanes am PCIe x16 angebunden was diese zu sehr ausbremsen würde. Der aktuelle P45 chipsatz hat bei der 2ten Grafikkarte 8 Lanes von 16...das ist noch OK.


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

ah ok
welche seiten könnt ihr mir empfehlen wo ich die sachen bestellen kann??
ich will jetzt erstmal ne liste machen und gucken was das dann kosten würde

(ich will nicht bei einem kleinen laden bestellen den ich nicht kenne)
wenn einer zufällig aus der nähe von hannover kommt und läden kennt, würden die mich auch interessieren


----------



## skenter (15. November 2008)

alternate.de ist immer eine gute wahl.


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

Gehäuse: A-PLUS - CS-Monolize II Single F
Netzteil : BE QUIET - Dark Power PRO P7 450W
Prozessor: INTEL CORE 2 DUO E8400 (2X3,0)
RAM Speicher: CORSAIR 4GB KIT DDR2-RAM-667MHZ
Grafikkarte : GECUBE HD4850 1024MB OVERCLOCKED PCIE   
Festplatte: SAMSUNG HDD 500GB SATA 3,5" HD502IJ F1
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q DELUXE MAINBOARD SO.775


könnt mir einer einen link zu der richtigen grafikkarte geben?
das hier ist ja jetzt irgendwie nicht die, die mir empfohlen wurde , oder??


----------



## Lubi7 (15. November 2008)

Hier alle HD4850 s

PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hab dabei gemerkt das  VV [vv] Produktgruppe: Online Shop immer am billigsten anbietet.

Mindfactory auch http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p0491389?pid=geizhals

eine HD4850 mit 1GB Ram? ist eigentlich sinlos, weil bei Auflösungen wo 1 GB was bringt die FrameRate so niedrig ist, das Spiele unspielbar sind. Anders ist es wenn man vor hat 2 HD4850 einzubauen.
Oder bei einer HD4870....da ist 1GB Ram schon vertretbar.

Bei der um ca 8 billigeren Powercolor 4850 PCS+ ist der Speicher nicht ganz so gut, deshalb nur 950 MHz (gar nicht zum übertakten )

Wenn eine HD4850 mit 1GB dan diese Gainward http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a369611.html
aus diesen 13 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_512;asuch=HD+4850&
xf=132_1024
vom Hausaus übertaktet und trotzdem relativ preiswert.

Warum das Board? kostet 40€ mehr als das P5Q Pro.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. November 2008)

Naja habt schon recht das 775 nicht zukunftsicher ist aber wenn ich mir die preise von den neuen anguck....
1 sind die boards sau teuer und mit cpu´s will ich erst garnicht anfangen. 
Kommt halt drauf an wenn man divers teile wie festplatte usw schon hat wirds natürlich billiger.


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

bei der grafikkarte komm ich irgendwie nicht zurecht  sind zu viele jetzt zur auswahl bei dem link -.- !

das board wurd mir empfohlen da ich da dann später eine 2. 4850 draufsetzten wollte....

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Asus P5Q PRO
so weit ich das verstanden habe müsste das mit dem auch gehen, oder?


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

jo klappt - hat eben nur  2x8lanes wenn du CF machst!


----------



## simons700 (15. November 2008)

jup und eig sinds ja auch 2*16 lanes weils ja pcie 2.0 is


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

also solange ich 1 drin habe ist es 16 lanes und wenn ich dann ne 2. einsetzte ist es 2x8 lanes !??!
klingt logisch 


is das eine die passen würde?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_PCIe/HIS/HD4830/302276/?


----------



## Lubi7 (15. November 2008)

Beim ASUS Deluxe könnte man sogar 3 Grafikkarten reinbauen, wäre totaler Overkill und Schwachsin da leztentlich die 3 GraKa nur 4 lanes hätte.
Bei ASUS Pro gehen 2 rein.

Die HD4830 ist aber auch langsamer alsi die HD4850.  20€ zu sparen wäre am falschen Ende zu sparen. Graka Langsam CPU zu schnell.


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

ah sorry, falschen link kopiert
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Sapphire HD4850
den wollt ich


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

teuer!! hab meine gainward für 140 gekauft und die hat n dualslot kühler und wird unter last grad ma 55° warm!!!


----------



## Lubi7 (15. November 2008)

Die hat nur 512 MB für diesen Preiß !?!.....ist ja Wucher, dafür kriegst eine mit 1012 MB und noch billiger

Ganz einfach, wie schon einmal geschrieben  1024MB HD4850 Gainward"Golden Sample"
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a369611.html

Eine HD4850 mit 512 MB kriegt um die 140€.

Ich persönlich würde 40€ beim Prozi sparen E7300 statt E8400 undt statt der HD4850 mit 1024 MB eine HD4870 mit 512 MB holen.


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

ganz einfach die golden sample von alternate!!!


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

MSI R4870-T2D512-OC, Radeon HD 4870, 512MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (V803-277R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
dann tendiere ich zu der.... 
von nem freund ein bekannter hat die auch und ist sehr zufrieden^^
also wär das grafikkarten problem endlich gelöst!


----------



## niki96 (15. November 2008)

Gehäuse: A-PLUS - CS-Monolize II Single F
Netzteil : BE QUIET - Dark Power PRO P7 450W
Prozessor: INTEL CORE 2 DUO E8400 (2X3,0)
RAM Speicher: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-5300U CL5
Grafikkarte : MSI R4870-T2D512-OC, Radeon HD 4870, 512MB
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB 16MB SATA II
Mainboard: Asus P5Q PRO

so komm ich auf knapp über 700€ laut geizhals!
das is doch jetzt eine gute auswahl , oder gibs noch was zu verbessern?


----------



## Lubi7 (15. November 2008)

Die hat ja nur 512 MB....für den Preis kriegt eine mit 1024 MB
Einfach die Gainward Golden Sample mit 1024 holen Gainward Radeon HD 4870 Golden Sample, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (9597) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder die gleiche mit 512 MB dafür 26€ gespart.

schick eine Link für das Gehäuse.

und die 10€ für die 640GB version der Samsung F1 würd ich auch noch draufgeben.


----------



## DiWeXeD (16. November 2008)

Also bei der 4870 lohnt sich die 1GB Version sehr  Ich würde dir die OC Version von PowerColor empfehlen:

PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (A77F-TI3A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kannst dir ja bei Computerbase.de ein paar Benchmarks ansehen.


----------



## niki96 (16. November 2008)

Apevia X-Cruiser blau mit Sichtfenster (X-CRUISER-BL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland das gehäuse nehm ich.... ich komm schon ein wenig durcheinander....

dann nehm ich die grafikkarte: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a372221.html
und die 640gb festplatte


----------



## Lubi7 (16. November 2008)

auf jedenfall nette optik  und auch nicht zu Teuer.

Ich stehe auf billig und trotzdem gut. Sharkoon Rebel9 Value silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder in schwarz. Der 25 cm Lüfter an der Seite ist so gut wie lautlos da niedrige umdrehungen aber durch die Größe haut trotzdem genug Frischluft rein.


----------



## niki96 (16. November 2008)

nich ganz mein typ den, den du bevorzugst...
aber ich glaube ich bin jetzt am ende meiner auswahl und bedank mich nochmal bei allen die mir hilfreiche tipps gegebn haben!


----------



## Lubi7 (16. November 2008)

vielleicht auch einen Blick Wert AeroCool T-Gun Pro Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
40 Lüfter an der Seite hat nicht jeder  http://www.pqtuning.de/index.htm?http://www.pqtuning.de/hardware/gehause/tgun_pro/tgun.htm
oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a347614.html

ansonsten gratuliere  zum neuen PC.


----------



## niki96 (16. November 2008)

er ist ja noch nicht fertig 
aber jetzt ist ein wesentlicher teil abgeschlossen!


----------



## niki96 (16. November 2008)

SOFTWARE VISTA HOME PREM DSP 32BIT SP1
für 99,95€

ist ok , oder?


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

hol dir direkt 64bit.


----------



## Lubi7 (16. November 2008)

gibt es mit 64Bit wista nicht mehr Treiber Probleme als mit 32 ? 
außerdem 64Bit für 85€ Microsoft: Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (66I-00791) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## niki96 (16. November 2008)

ich bin wirklich noch ein anfänger... immer erst preisvergleich -.-

bei 32bit sollen angeblich nur bis zu 3GB RAM laufen...
bei 64bit soll es aber treiber probleme geben...

da bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig!
64bit wäre trotzdem besser, weil in nächster zeit wird an den problemen ja hoffentlich gearbeitet und einen großen preisunterschied gibt es ja auch nich!

also lieber 64bit kaufen???


----------



## johnnyGT (16. November 2008)

ja 64 bit is besser !-das mit den treibern hat sich erheblich gebessert!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

niki96 schrieb:


> ich bin wirklich noch ein anfänger... immer erst preisvergleich -.-
> 
> bei 32bit sollen angeblich nur bis zu 3GB RAM laufen...


 
.... hängt davon ab, welche Erweiterungskarten du eingebaut hast.



niki96 schrieb:


> bei 64bit soll es aber treiber probleme geben...


 
... nicht mehr so wild wie noch vor einem Jahr



niki96 schrieb:


> also lieber 64bit kaufen???


 
Jep.


----------



## niki96 (16. November 2008)

ok! super, wenn das mit den treibern besser geworden ist
ich hatte schon bei meiner jetztigen grafikkarte nicht den richtigen treiber drauf gekriegt und ich wäre froh wenn mir ein treiberproblem erspart bleibt


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

mit den treibern gibts gar keine probleme. ausser du hast hardware die total veraltet ist vielleicht.


----------

